

When the Pieces Put Themselves Together - moubarak
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/07/11/when-the-pieces-put-themselves-together/?ref=technology

======
moubarak
the video associated with this article is very interesting
<http://vimeo.com/38562041>

